# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نحوه ی پذیرش کنکور98نظام قدیم وجدید

## Heisenberg1997

سلام
دوستان نحوه ی پذیزش کنکور98چجوری میشه کسی اطلاعی داره؟
دو تا نظر هست که میگن یا سهمیه بندی میکنن که دراینصورت درص بیشتری از سهمیه میرسه به نظام جدیدیا
و یا برطبق تراز رتبه بندی میکنن که دراینصورت باید نظام قدیمو جدیدو با دوکنکور مختلف باهم بسنجن

کدومش درسته و نحوه ی پذیرش چجوری خواهد بود و آیا به نفع نظام قدیمی هاست یا به ضرر؟
اگه دکتر سبطی یا دیگران هم دراین مورد اظهار نظر فرمودن هم لطفا بگین نظرشونو

----------


## esiya

خودشون گفتن نظام جدید و قدیم* (دو نوع دفترچه سوال)* آزمون برگزار می کنند و بر حسب تراز رتبه بندی می کنند

----------


## Elahe_

من از دكتر سبطي پرسيدم 
گفتن سهميه بندي نميشه 
اخه شايعه كردن كه نسبت ظرفيت نظام قديم به جديد ميشه ٣٠ به ٧٠ گفتن اين اصلا منطقي نيست چون ٦٠ درصد يا بيشتر داوطلبا نظام قديمن 
احتمالا بر اساس تراز سنجيده ميشن و گفتن مطمئن باشين كه به ضرر نظام قديما نميشه

----------

